

Good luck on demo day, guys! - aston

I don't know all the teams, but I'm hoping my boys the Dropboxers do well.
======
ivankirigin
Watch out for gazeons. They are particles produced by gazing on-lookers --
especially by important people. Most demos are tested with only a few
participants, limiting the ambient gazeon level.

Without proper gazeon shielding, the demos might be friend by the number of
potential investors in the room.

I learned all this from Hod Lipson, a really smart guy
<http://www.mae.cornell.edu/lipson/>

~~~
ivankirigin
friend = fried

the demos would be _fried_ by gazeons. Sigh

------
blored
If I was demo-ing, I'd hire girls to ask cute questions and clap whenever
something went right.

~~~
aston
Speaking of which, is loopt so far the only YC-funded startup with a female on
the crew?

~~~
jamiequint
nope, Heysan has Marie

~~~
petesmithy
and songkick has michelle

------
RyanGWU82
Wow, "dropbox" takes on a whole new meaning when you refer to them as
"dropboxers"...

~~~
vlad
Not for the rest of us... :)

------
plusbryan
can't wait to hear how thing go guys! I didn't get to meet all of you, but I
think this is easily the most impressive group so far. blow them away.

------
parker
I second this motion -- there seem to be some fascinating ideas this session
(not to mention some slick design!)... Good luck!

------
jamescoops
not really seen anyone properly blogging stuff this round like Boso crew did
last time, apart from a few posts from Remember Me

